# Adding a stator



## ErikC (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi looking thru the shop manual and parts breakdowns.

I have determined that my model 270-WUA. Is electric start only no alternator.

Is it possible to add the stator and flywheel for a 370-JUA to my engine? Both flywheels use the same cooling fan. Not sure if that makes a difference. My goal is to add a LED Light and Heated grips to my machine.

Thanks in advance for your time and any help.
Erik


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In looking at the parts diagrams it MIGHT be possible. I found a photo of the 270 and in comparing it visually to the 370 it appears to have the proper mounting bosses.
I'm just going by how the two look. I have no hands on experience.
Using this as a comparison to the 270 - - > MTD Engine | 370-JUA | eReplacementParts.com


.
Your 270-WUA

.


----------



## ErikC (Feb 5, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> In looking at the parts diagrams it MIGHT be possible. I found a photo of the 270 and in comparing it visually to the 370 it appears to have the proper mounting bosses.
> I'm just going by how the two look. I have no hands on experience.
> Using this as a comparison to the 270 - - > MTD Engine | 370-JUA | eReplacementParts.com
> 
> ...


Kiss4afrog, thanks for the help. Your reply got me digging deeper for parts. I discovered the 370-QU engine and mine the 270-WUA engine. 
Share the same crank case
p/n 951-41149

So to do my upgrade. Add a alternator, the parts needed are.
Qty.1. P/n 951-12050A Stator
Qty.1. P/n 951-12051. Flywheel 
Qty.2. P/n 71004919. Bolt

Hope this can be helpful to someone.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let us know if you do it and how it turns out. What's the model number of your MTD ?
Have you done any research on the grips you might add once you can power them up ?


.


----------



## ThePouchBear (9 mo ago)

I know this is an old forum, but was searching for the same issue myself recently. I have a Craftsman SB410 with a 270-WU engine. I was able to add a stator (951-15539) and new flywheel (951-15540A). The coil just needed 2 M6x25 flange bolts to install onto the case.


----------

